# Hitachi 53FDX20B



## justmy (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a Hitachi 53FDX20B ultravision digital rear projection TV. 2003 model. The power would not come on but had stand by light. I called in a Tech to repair the set in home. He removed the DP1X DEFLECTION PWB JK07112 and replaced the Voltage regulator STR-F6629B location on the board position Ip01 and the horzional output transitor C5681 location Q777 he also replaced the fuse location FP05. The set worked for about 30 minutes after the tech left. (Wife upset.) I called repair guy and he sad that the Fly Back was bad. Not a lot of good technicians for large screen TV in the area. So I am going to replace all of the parts he replaced plus the fly back. I have ordered all of the parts but the PICO fuse located at FP05. It is light brown in color with a orange stripe and the numbers 3000. Can someone please tell me what the part number of this component is and if it is actually is a fuse. I would really appreciated It. Thanks justmy


----------

